# Lietotāju Izstrādājumi >  Multivibrators ar led

## Zalic

Zinu jau ka te šāds jau ir ielikts, tomēr pašam ir gandarījums pa paveikto un tāpēc arī gribējās parādīt citiem paveikto.
Shēmu nomodelēju uz multisim. Kā jau shēmā ir redzams tika izmantoti BC547C tranzistori un viss tiek darbināts ar 9v bačeni. Vienīgi ar 47uF diodes nemirgoja, vismaz ar aci nebija redzams, bet ar 10uF viss oki, kaut gan simulatorā ar 47uF viss bija kā vajg

----------


## AndrisZ

> Vienīgi ar 47uF diodes nemirgoja, vismaz ar aci nebija redzams, bet ar 10uF viss oki


 Tā nevar būt! Pārbaudi kondensatorus un mēgini ielodēt vēlreiz!
Vari mēģināt ielikt vienu kondensatoru 10mkf, otru 47mkf. Arī tad darbosies, tikai viena diode degs 5x ilgāk kā otra.

----------


## habitbraker

Taa turpini.

Patiesiibaa, ja meeģina iedzļinaaties, kaa taa sheema patiesiibaa darbojas, tad saprot, ka baigi viltīgi izdomaats  ::

----------


## Zalic

nu ja es pareizi saprotu, tad caur elektrolitu vai nu atver vai aizver tranzistoru, ja ko nepareizi pateicu labojiet. Tikai nesaprotu kāpēc abas diodes nemirgo vienlaicīgi. kas ir par iemeslu šai lietai?

----------


## defs

Varētu tiešām būt,ka ar 10uF frekvence ir  4,7x augstāka,nekā ar 47 uF-tas nozīmē,ka ar aci vari nesaskatīt,ka mirgo-izskatās,ka deg abas bez pārtraukuma.

----------


## AndrisZ

Ta sākumā rakstīts, ka ar 47mkf nemirgo.   ::

----------


## habitbraker

> nu ja es pareizi saprotu, tad caur elektrolitu vai nu atver vai aizver tranzistoru, ja ko nepareizi pateicu labojiet. Tikai nesaprotu kāpēc abas diodes nemirgo vienlaicīgi. kas ir par iemeslu šai lietai?


 Nee nee, Abaam reizee nav jaamirgo. Ir taa - ja sakumaa pienem, ka Q1 vaļā un Q2 ciet tad ,caur R3 C1 laadeejas kameer uz Q2 baazes +0.7 -->taatad tagad atveras Q2 un norauj C2 uz masu --> uz Q1 baaze paliek negatiiva un Q1 tagad ciet...un prosecss saakas no jauna   ::

----------


## defs

Var teikt-strādās kā luksofors pie dzelzceļa pārbrauktuves  ::

----------


## Zalic

skaidrs, par to mirgošanu itkā, bet tad tā ir, kamēr kondesators ladejas, tikmēr diode nespīd ja?

----------


## defs

Spīd tā diode,kuras bāzes ķēdē slēgtais kondensātors lādējas.Līdzko uzlādējas,tad konensatora iekšējā prestība ļoti pieaugusi,ka tranzistors tiek aizvērts un diode nodziest.

----------


## habitbraker

> Spīd tā diode,kuras bāzes ķēdē slēgtais kondensātors lādējas


 otraadi

----------


## kaspich

> Taa turpini.
> 
> Patiesiibaa, ja meeģina iedzļinaaties, kaa taa sheema patiesiibaa darbojas, tad saprot, ka baigi viltīgi izdomaats


 
kas tur viltiigs?  :: 
visprastaakais simetriskais multivibrators..

un jaa, var nemirgot ar 47uF, var nemirgot arii ar 10uF..

palielini baroshanas spriegumu paleenaam, un nemirgos ne ar kaadiem C nominaaliem   :: 

iisteniibaa - pie labas kondjoru sagadiishanaas [vienaadiem nominaaliem] var gadiities, ka nestraada.
atcros - pirms 20 gadiem FJS pasniedzeeji [idioti] shaadas sheemas deva konkursaa lodeet..  ::   ::   :: 
kur praats.. paariitim useru nestraadaja. un ko taalaak?  :: 
tie mocaas, paarbauda - nestraadaa..  :: 

p.s. un nagla tiek paarsniegts tranju Ube. nu, taa nevar..  ::

----------


## kaspich

arii sheit izsludinu mazo konkursinju:
kaa tas var buut, ka shaads multivibrators negjeneree?
es apgalvoju, ka tas var buut ar dajebkaadiem C un R nominaaliem  ::

----------


## Vikings

OK, ļaušos kaspicha provokācijai.
Detaļu numerācija pēcp augstāk minētās shēmas.
Gadījums, kad slodzes pretestība (R1, R2) ir stipri lielāka nekā bāzes pretestība (R3, R4) vai slodze vienkārši ir aprauta.
Pamatojums.
Pieņemam, ka ieslēdzot shēmu Q1 atveras pirmais. Attiecīgi caur tukšo kondensatoru C1 traņa Q2 bāze tiek pievienota masai. Kondensators C1 lādējas caur R3 un Q1. Tajā pat laikā kondensators C2 lādējas caur Q2 slodzi un Q1 BE pāreju. Ja brīdī, kad C1 būs uzlādējies tik tālu lai atvērtu Q2, attiecīgi C2 jābūt tik tālu uzlādētam lai atveroties Q2, samazinātā Ube dēļ tiktu aizvērts Q1 un process notiktu pretēji. Bet ja Q2 slodzes pretestība būs bijusi tik liela, ka C2 ir uzlādējies tikai nedaudz* (vai gadījumā bez Q2 slodzes - nebūs uzlādēts nemaz), attiecīgi atveroties Q2 neaizvērsies Q1 un abi tranzistori pastāvīgi paliks atvērti.
*lai nebūtu piekasīšanās vārdiem - spriegums uz C2 ir pieaudzis tik minimāli, ka Ube(Q1)-U(C2) neaizver Q1.

----------


## kaspich

jaa, viss pareizi, bet..
es domaaju situaaciju, kad ar sheemu viss ir kaartiibaa!  :: 
tb, panjemam [es panjemu] sho plati un - vinja nestraadaa  :: 
viking, uz Tevi visas ceriibas :P

----------


## Vikings

Tevis paša minēto gadījumu ar lēnu barošnas celšanu atmetu. Ar to arī it kā viss skaidrs.
Izmantoju papildjautājumu - "nestrādā" Tavā gadījumā nozīmē abi traņi atvērti?

----------


## kaspich

> Tevis paša minēto gadījumu ar lēnu barošnas celšanu atmetu. Ar to arī it kā viss skaidrs.
> Izmantoju papildjautājumu - "nestrādā" Tavā gadījumā nozīmē abi traņi atvērti?


 ja, abi atveerti.

nu, tb, elementaara lieta: ja C uzlaades laiks ir vienaads, vai C uzlaades laiks ir saliidzinaams ar baroshanas pieauguma aatrumu, sanaak taa, ka tas labilais staavoklis: 'viens atveerts, otrs aizveerts' neiestaajas.
taadeelj shaadi [uz pozitiivas atgriezeniskaas saites caur C] balstiiti multivibratori peec definiicijas ir NEKOREKTI. un taadus likt kaa paraugus, vai veel trakaak, dot kaadaa sacansibaa lodeet - ir MARAZMA augstaakaa izpausme  ::

----------


## habitbraker

Vai nebuutu taa, ka ja abi trani ideāli vienādi tad taa sheema nemaz nedarbotos?

----------


## kaspich

> Vai nebuutu taa, ka ja abi trani ideāli vienādi tad taa sheema nemaz nedarbotos?


 nu, nevis tranji, bet pleci [kas ietver: tranis, R, C]

----------


## ansius

> nu, nevis tranji, bet pleci [kas ietver: tranis, R, C]


 tad jau sanāk elektrotehnisks paradokss - jo labākas detaļas, jo mazāka iespēja ka strādās  ::

----------


## marizo

Atcerējos, ka reiz salodēju skrienošās LED. Ne gluži multivibrators, bet riņķī saslēgtas tās led. 
Šāda shēma, tikai 7 vai 9 pakāpes.
[attachment=0:yyn1wb24]attachment174.gif[/attachment:yyn1wb24]
Tur spiedpoga palaišanai.

----------


## habitbraker

oo sitaa arii viltīga shēmiņa  ::  

Uzliec taa sleedza vietaa kondiķi, lai automaatiki palaižas

----------


## Zalic

kad būs brīvāks laiks, izprovēšu arī ar 9 traņiem

----------


## marizo

Saspaidot to pogu, varēja iegūt, ka skrien uz riņķi ne tikai viena ieslēgta diode, bet arī vairākas.  :: 
Bet pati tā shēma nu nekādi nepalaidās.

----------


## habitbraker

Nu jaa, sitaa sheema veel vairaak balstaas uz komponentu atšķiriibaam nekā iepriekseejaa.

----------

